# Common Toilet Plumbing Problems



## kwikproplumb (May 27, 2016)

There are so many plumbing problems that you may encounter in day to day life. These problems can be related to sewers, drains, faucets, toilet, gas line, etc. 
The most expected plumbing problem can be related to toilets. The reason behind this could be frequent use of toilet flush.
Below mentioned are some of the most common toilet related plumbing problems:
1. Weak Flush: This is probably the most common toilet problems which everyone faces. The reason behind this could be that the chain doesn’t open the flush valve properly. Also, if the toilet is a bit old, it can have dirt and soil accumulated in the tank. 
2. Strong but Partial Flush: This might have caused because of flapper valve that is already water logged and is drooping very fast. If this is continuously happening, you need to hire a *qualified plumber in Los Gatos* to get it fixed immediately. It will help you save water wastage and money also.
3. Bowl Water Level Drop: Once you have flushed the toilet, everything seems to be well. But after sometime, you notice that some amount of water has left inside the bowl. This might be because of the clogged toilet. This clog could have occurred because something might have been thrown inside the toilet. Always remember, never throw anything inside.
4. Slow Tank Fill: If a tank is filling very slowly, there could be problems with the adjustments within the valve. It might have been partially closed thus restricting the flow of water into the tank.
5. Dripping: Once the tank is filled, you hear the dripping. Then again after some time, the tank gets filled again and the dripping also starts again. This could be a siphon problem caused during the installation of the tank fill valve.
If you are facing any of the toilet plumbing problems, it is always advisable to hire a professional plumber providing *toilet repair in *. This will ensure quality work and will give you peace of mind.


...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Can someone call Elvis or close the door to this Gatos?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

kwikproplumb said:


> There are so many plumbing problems that you may encounter in day to day life. These problems can be related to sewers, drains, faucets, toilet, gas line, etc.
> The most expected plumbing problem can be related to toilets. The reason behind this could be frequent use of toilet flush.
> Below mentioned are some of the most common toilet related plumbing problems:
> 1. Weak Flush: This is probably the most common toilet problems which everyone faces. The reason behind this could be that the chain doesn&#146;t open the flush valve properly. Also, if the toilet is a bit old, it can have dirt and soil accumulated in the tank.
> ...


You are so full of it..


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Post an intro


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Looked up where Los Gatos was and the real estate scene.

WOW, ARE HOUSES EXPENSIVE THERE!

Literally 5-8 times more than a home here in a nice neighborhood near Minneapolis
Minnesota. What do the Plumbers charge out there to keep alive?

Gonna have to raise my rates just looking at their prices.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Ban this guy


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I think the moderators have taken vacation on enforcing rules of who can post or be a member..could be those are the orders from the owners making $$$ by any activity on this sight...unknown , just a guess, but that is how forums crash and burn by letting them go rogue...time will tell...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Fatpat said:


> Post an intro














He did.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rwh said:


> Ban this guy












What's your argument in favor of banning him?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > Ban this guy
> ...


None good, I suppose. Every post has a link or reference to a city. Seem like he thinks he is educating a consumer base, not addressing professional plumbers.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

If all the posts had to make sense, no one would be on the forum.

(really bored today) 

I'm supposed to be doing paper work
I'm supposed to be doing paper work
I'm supposed to be doing paper work


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> He did.


I'm sorry Tommy but he didn't, kwickplumbing did (very poor btw).


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Agree with above. Link dropping by marketers will be removed. 

Warning to the OP - Read a few posts before posting anymore useless content to promote your links. It is insulting to those who invest their time here on PZ.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been locked out of the Zone for a few days. Couldn't get logged in. Thanks to Cricket, I'm back.


----------

